# Northern Maryland



## widderic (May 7, 2014)

My mother and I have been on the hunt for Morels the past two years with no luck. I had heard of some locals finding some last year but we never found any. I am in Northern Maryland (North Baltimore County). I know that good spots to look are around White Ash, Sycamores, and Tulip Poplars. We live next to the gunpowder as well where it is nice and sandy on the banks. 

We had a very harsh and long winter, it is still fairly chilly out. On mushroom observer.org I saw that there had been some sitings in Montgomery County and Harford County but none here so far.

Any more tips I can use to find some? Or anyone else who HAS found some?

Also some recipes would be nice.


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

The big yellows are up. You just gotta put in the legwork. I picked 63 yesterday and my buddy picked 100+ today. BTW, I've never found them in sandy soil. They seem to like nice, rich earth. Also, look along south facing slopes


----------

